# Half chaps for a noob



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not sure if the height will be a problem, if they dig in because they're longer than you're leg, that won't change. So you may need a regular size.
As for loosening up, they will. When I get mine they were a struggle to get zipped up, and tight, but being leather, a couple of wears and now they are easy to do up, but still firm. 

Needing them, it's all personal preference. I wear them every ride (unless bareback) because I always get pinched by stirrup leathers, so need the protection. Totally up to you, and your budget, if you get a decent pair (like ariats) they should last you a very long time, so can easily be worth the money. 

Glad you're enjoying yourself! It's very addictive!


----------



## livmaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply!

I may just keep them and use them when I, someday, maybe, do a show. They're just so beautiful and the price was quite good for being a higher end Ariat. I can definitely bend my knee with only minor discomfort when bringing my calf all the way to my thigh. At riding angles, there is no discomfort at all.

I'll talk to my instructor and see what she recommends.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not quite 5'2", and the Ariat "short" size half chaps I recently bought dug into the backs of my knees when I bent my leg. But it did not affect walking or riding at all, and after a few wears, it didn't seem to do that anymore or not so it was bothersome. Wear your chaps when you ride, they really help grip and also any pinching from leathers. I also recommend full seat breeches for lessons, if/when you want to invest in those. I don't need them any more but they were a big help staying in the saddle at first.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I wear chaps for a different reason. To keep the rain off and to keep from being stabbed by tree limbs. When I first bought them they were stiff. I had to oil them a lot. A whole can of neets foot oil. Then several more coats of olive oil. It took a long time to get them supple. If you do oil them start in an inconspicuous place like the inside of the leg to make sure there is no discoloring.


----------



## livmaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Avna said:


> I'm not quite 5'2", and the Ariat "short" size half chaps I recently bought dug into the backs of my knees when I bent my leg. But it did not affect walking or riding at all, and after a few wears, it didn't seem to do that anymore or not so it was bothersome. Wear your chaps when you ride, they really help grip and also any pinching from leathers. I also recommend full seat breeches for lessons, if/when you want to invest in those. I don't need them any more but they were a big help staying in the saddle at first.


I'm 5'11", but I guess my legs aren't as long as I thought! I'm all torso it seems. The chaps I bought definitely don't dig in when walking, and I suspect they won't when riding. Mounting might cause some discomfort, but that's only a for a moment.

I thought full seat breeches were more for dressage? To help sit through the gaits?

Now, let me ask you, and this might be a super silly question: Should I be learning to ride without the aid of breeches and chaps? And then once I get the hang of proper technique, then move on to tools that will improve my riding? Is that crazy?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

livmaj said:


> I'm 5'11", but I guess my legs aren't as long as I thought! I'm all torso it seems. The chaps I bought definitely don't dig in when walking, and I suspect they won't when riding. Mounting might cause some discomfort, but that's only a for a moment.
> 
> I thought full seat breeches were more for dressage? To help sit through the gaits?
> 
> Now, let me ask you, and this might be a super silly question: Should I be learning to ride without the aid of breeches and chaps? And then once I get the hang of proper technique, then move on to tools that will improve my riding? Is that crazy?


I think full seat breeches are good for any beginner.

Should you be learning without the aid of breeches and chaps? Absolutely not. You need everything in your favor. Learning to ride is difficult enough as it is. It's not like learning to ride a bicycle. It's more like learning to dance ballet. With a partner who weighs 1200 lbs, has four legs, and a completely different brain.


----------



## livmaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Avna said:


> It's more like learning to dance ballet. With a partner who weighs 1200 lbs, has four legs, and a completely different brain.


Ha! Fair enough.

I wonder why my instructor didn't say anything. Maybe because I'm so new to it, and the cost of entry may be daunting. I'll talk to her and ask her what I need to really help my riding. I don't mind spending the money and I'm big into spending a bit extra to get good quality stuff. I'm committed to this adventure and while I don't have any huge dreams of being in the Olympics or even showing on any big scale, I do want to be the best I can be. And some day, when I have my little farm, I want to be able to keep and ride horses successfully.


----------



## livmaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Wore the half chaps to my lesson today and holy macaroni did they ever help! My lower leg tended to stay where it needed to stay and I could focus on my thighs when posting. I'm stoked! And I love the support I get in my ankle. I just don't feel as floppy.

As for them being too tall, wasn't even a little bit of an issue. I was a bit worried that they would prevent me from mounting and dismounting comfortably, but it was totally fine.

Thanks folks!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

My Ariat half chaps are too tall by about an inch, too, but they fit me the best of all the options I had at the time, so I got them anyhow. While they never dropped as much as I'd like, they did get better as they broke in, and they softened enough at the back of the knee that it stopped bothering me. They'd be ideal a *bit* shorter but they worked out all right. So if you can't exchange them, but they're not bothering you, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just condition them really well to soften them up and allow them to crease and stretch and mold to you.

And yes, I do find my lower leg is MUCH more stable in decent leather half chaps than without. And I'm glad I have the good leather ones now; I had crappy cheap synthetic ones that started to slip down every ride.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

livmaj said:


> I'm 5'11", but I guess my legs aren't as long as I thought! I'm all torso it seems. The chaps I bought definitely don't dig in when walking, and I suspect they won't when riding. Mounting might cause some discomfort, but that's only a for a moment.
> 
> I thought full seat breeches were more for dressage? To help sit through the gaits?
> 
> Now, let me ask you, and this might be a super silly question: Should I be learning to ride without the aid of breeches and chaps? And then once I get the hang of proper technique, then move on to tools that will improve my riding? Is that crazy?


I absolutely love your attitude here, but going to agree that you should start with everything you can in your favour. You can do other things to help increase the difficulty later -- like no-stirrups work -- once you're further along!

Also, there's no disadvantage to full-seat breeches in other disciplines, other than cost and, to some degree, comfort. With all the new awesome faux-suede stretch materials, full-seats don't have to be as stiff and limiting as they used to be, so you can probably find a comfy pair that will give you full range of motion and that bit of extra security. I have a pair of (relatively inexpensive) full seat Tuscany brand breeches that are so comfy I could LIVE in them -- and they look really sharp, too!


----------



## livmaj (Jul 7, 2017)

SteadyOn said:


> I absolutely love your attitude here, but going to agree that you should start with everything you can in your favour. You can do other things to help increase the difficulty later -- like no-stirrups work -- once you're further along!
> 
> Also, there's no disadvantage to full-seat breeches in other disciplines, other than cost and, to some degree, comfort. With all the new awesome faux-suede stretch materials, full-seats don't have to be as stiff and limiting as they used to be, so you can probably find a comfy pair that will give you full range of motion and that bit of extra security. I have a pair of (relatively inexpensive) full seat Tuscany brand breeches that are so comfy I could LIVE in them -- and they look really sharp, too!


Hey thanks! There's a part of me that just wants to be an excellent rider right now. Like, I can picture what it looks like, but these disused muscles may as well be speaking another language! On the other hand, I'm having a blast with the journey and can see improvement every week. It's absolutely wonderful!

Interesting about the breeches. I do have a comfy pair of knee-patch breeches now. I mentioned I have about 10 more pounds to lose (may just be a pipe dream...) so I don't want to go all out on a fancy pair. But I'll keep my eye out for a sale and won't dismiss full-seat breeches. 

Thanks!


----------



## livmaj (Jul 7, 2017)

SteadyOn said:


> My Ariat half chaps are too tall by about an inch, too, but they fit me the best of all the options I had at the time, so I got them anyhow. While they never dropped as much as I'd like, they did get better as they broke in, and they softened enough at the back of the knee that it stopped bothering me. They'd be ideal a *bit* shorter but they worked out all right. So if you can't exchange them, but they're not bothering you, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just condition them really well to soften them up and allow them to crease and stretch and mold to you.
> 
> And yes, I do find my lower leg is MUCH more stable in decent leather half chaps than without. And I'm glad I have the good leather ones now; I had crappy cheap synthetic ones that started to slip down every ride.


I'm glad I got nice ones to start, to be honest, rather than getting synthetic ones and suffering through it. I was definitely tempted at the price difference! But the sale price on these was just excellent. At an hour per week, these ones should last me a good long while :grin:

Can I ask what you use to condition the leather? I need to get something to clean/condition the chaps as well as the boots, but have no idea where to even start!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

livmaj said:


> Can I ask what you use to condition the leather? I need to get something to clean/condition the chaps as well as the boots, but have no idea where to even start!



_First off are your chaps a finished leather exterior or rough or "suede" looking leather?_

If finished....
When after your ride you wipe off your chaps and shoes of stuck on dirt and debris, let them dry thoroughly by air {not in the sun}.
Brush them clean again with a brush if any debris lingers first...
The boot itself, I use boot polish as it cleans and conditions at the same time on my paddock boots.
The chaps I would treat as I would my saddle....glycerine bar saddle soap. Hot water, damp sponge and elbow grease._ Do not soak the leather..._
Some will use sparingly applied _pure_ Neatsfoot Oil. Carefully apply it and allow it to soak in to the leather, buff to a gleaming shine. Do be careful to not soak the zipper or stitching as it can rot and break along with stain your breeches underneath with touching.
Expect to see some discoloration on the leg inside where you touch the saddle and stirrup leather...it happens.

Today there are many products on the market for cleaning. 
Be careful what you use does _not _strip the natural oils from the leather thinking you replace them with conditioner...not always. So choose carefully the products you use. :wink:
I use glycerine bar/saddle soap and only Pure Neatsfoot Oil on my tack. I have never had issue with these products not cleaning completely, easily and replenishing the leather oils when or as needed. On leather chaps, with the finished look I would use these products myself.

Now for myself, I use Mink Oil on my paddock boots occasionally too.
It is a conditioner/waterproofer and that helps when I walk through dew covered grass going to or from the barn in mornings or caught in a rain and same thing of wet ground. Water beads and repels off....
As with anything. _Sparingly applied, a little goes a long way. _
Mink Oil I have also found will darken the leather some so be aware.

If you bought rough-out/ suede finish chaps...:-?
The nap on the leg inside will mark and pack...what to do otherwise though I don't know.
I know you _don't _oil nor clean with normal products as it can ruin the finish but what to do... :shrug:

If in doubt, send a email to Ariat directly and ask them what they suggest you use for cleaning and maintaining those items.
As a manufacturer they will have suggestions of care and products they recommend. They may have that available online on their website already. 

Enjoy the journey!!
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

For my leather half chaps, I wipe mine down with a wet cloth to get all the dirt and sweat and grime off, then allow them to air dry. Then I use saddle soap on them. I periodically condition with Oakwood leather conditioner, and do a heavier application on the inside of the chaps where they touch the saddle. Oakwood has oils in it, but also beeswax, which helps with that grip. It also smells amazing! I've had my half chaps for about a year now, and ridden in them about twice a week, and they're nicely broken in but still clean up like new.

I did once try clear Urad on them but, while they LOOKED great, I really didn't like the feel of the product, and I squeaked for weeks when I rode! :/


----------



## livmaj (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks horselovinguy and SteadyOn for your suggestions! I'll pop into a local shop tomorrow on my way home from my lesson :grin:


----------

